
QNX Desktop 2019-03 update - jandeboevrie
https://membarrier.wordpress.com/2019/03/03/screenshot-galore/
======
nfoz
I love QNX and deeply wish it were open-source (and that it had been open-
sourced decades ago).

Great to see it's still alive / getting updates. I was confused why this was
posted on a wordpress. From the About page:

> My name is Elad Lahav. I am a kernel developer at QNX Software Systems. This
> is my personal developer’s blog. All views expressed here are my own.

~~~
YUMad
It was open sourced for a brief period of time, and torrents of that can still
be found floating around.

But I agree with you, it's an amazing OS and it's a shame it didn't get a
w8der userbase.

------
sprash
Personally i really like the original QNX Neutrino Gui:

[https://guidebookgallery.org/screenshots/qnx621](https://guidebookgallery.org/screenshots/qnx621)

------
ttul
In university, we had to develop some software for a project using QNX (this
was the 1990s). They had an interprocess messaging API that was simply
awesome. You just defined your data in a struct and used send() to transmit it
to the other process, which used receive() to receive it. Easy to use and
super fast - way easier than the IPC stuff that was available in Linux at the
time.

------
amaccuish
I still think it's a real shame this all went closed-source :(

~~~
tyingq
Even when it was "open source", it wasn't really. It was only free for
hobbyist type use.

 _" Access to QNX source code is free, but commercial deployments of QNX
Neutrino runtime components still require royalties, and commercial developers
will continue to pay for QNX Momentics® development seats."_

[http://www.qnx.com/news/pr_2471_1.html](http://www.qnx.com/news/pr_2471_1.html)

